# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolishing question?

## trenyboy

Hi, 
I'm about to demolish our house to build a new one, just got a question re disconnections.  I was speaking with the water company the other day about disconnecting water/sewer, and they advised me that I don't need to do anything about the water apart from turn it off at the mains. 
Since the demolisher will be digging up all pipes, etc.... I know I need to get a plumber to disconnect from the sewer mains before hand, should I also get the water pipe which supplies the house up to the meter removed or disconnected, otherwise I can see something bad happening? 
Thanks

----------


## Wood Butcher

It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to have the pipes removed up to near the meter if for no other reason than you won't have heaps of unneccessary pipes underground later. If you are going to be building I would put an upright near the meter with a tap in case you need water during the building process

----------


## rod1949

The answer should be obvious. 
Are you building the new house yourself ie Owner Biulder ?

----------


## Tools

Just turn the main off and disconnect or cut the pipe on the outlet side of the meter.You will need a tap for construction, so you will be able to hook one up near the meter. 
Tools

----------

